# Knife Life



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Hi All! Was wondering how long should knives last. I know any knife has to be sharpened regularly, but what is the life expectancy - - or _is_ there a life expectancy? My current knives are over 25 years old and were a gift from my dad who has since passed away. I'm pretty sure they were not the "cadillac" of knives, but were not toss-away's either. I've sharpened them many times over the years (or rather, my husband did that for me, and he did an excellent job of it IMO). None of the handles are loose or warped, but the blades don't seem to be holding a sharp edge as well as they once did. Any of you have any info/thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

A good knife should last three days longer than forever.

I know of knives that were forged for the Rocky Mountain Fur Trade (which ended, officially, in 1840) that are still being used. 

My large, no-name chef's knife was my dad's. He had it when I was a kid, and I collect social security checks now. It's still just as good as when he had it. 

Etc.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I have some knives that are 25+ yo, and they're still fine. Frequent use of a good steel is, I thing, of great importance. Every now and then they get aprofessional sharpening, or, if I'm so inclined, I'll spend a half day with them using a good stoe. A friend has some of the same knives (Wustoff, Forschner) and they've been in use as long as, or even longer than mine. They still work great!

Shel
Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I had a victorinox for 40 years, it was mint  , untill someone stole it from me


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

As I have posted before, I recently lost my knives. Included were several Chicago Cutlery at least 40 years old, couple of Wusthof over 25 years old.
Need to say, my new knives will outlast me.

I really miss the weight of my old Wusthof chef's knife. Whaaaaa!
Nan


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks all for the input! I wasn't really sure if I was keeping them out of sentiment or if they just needed a good sharpening!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I think this is about the time that I need to bust out my stone and have at it with my set. They're in need of it I'm sure.

Any tricks on sharpening ones with a rather pronounced bolster (or coller, not sure if they're the same). It makes it hard to get to that bit right at the beginning.

p.s. any tricks to help keep a consistent angle also?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Knife life is directly proportional to how many theives there are in the work place and how many eejits there are as well. Must have lost at least 4 knives by being thrown out with vegetable peelings, or dropped directly into the garbage bin.


----------

